# Dilemma - Separation Anxiety



## FLDave (Aug 2, 2011)

My wife and I are separated at the moment, her in Illinois and I in Florida. We've been together for about 12 years now and have lived away from our home state for 10 of the past years. We've been having some problems and we've been able to work them out for the most part, but we seem to be having this one issue. She feels she must now live in her home state near her relatives, mother, father, daughter, and grandson while I prefer the balmy weather of Florida. She hasn't been restricted from visiting, its just been a little burdensome financially so she has not been back to her home state for about two year until this summer when she has visited and has decided to stay with her daughter even unsuccessfully seeking employment. I have some relatives in Illinois also (mother, father and two sisters) however I have a daughter and grandchildren who live an hour away.

Basically, she want us to live in Illinois near her relatives and to leave Florida. I hate to move back to winters and currently don't have the financial resources to move back. I've been trying to think of solutions to this dilemma but haven't come up with anything. Any suggestions would be appreciated. :scratchhead:


----------

